# My New closet!



## QuickSilver (May 27, 2016)

Since we have decided to stay in our rather smallish house, I have decided to make the most out of the space I have.   We are sorely lacking in closet space and storage.  My poor Husband has been dealing with next to non-existent hanging and drawer space.   Since my son left, we have a small spare bedroom that has become a "catch all" area.. and looking really junky.   I have turned it into a dressing room for ME... freeing up my old closet in our bedroom for hubby!...   We hired a designer for the hardware... but the painting and the trim and the floor hubby and I did ourselves.   We also refinished my old dark wood dressing table and jewelry armoire to match..  I think it turned out pretty nice... what do you think?  

View attachment 29699

View attachment 29700

View attachment 29701

View attachment 29702


----------



## Shalimar (May 27, 2016)

Beautiful QS, elegant.


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 27, 2016)

I'm jealous.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 27, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Cookie (May 27, 2016)

Lovely ..... lots of room for everything.  Lucky you!


----------



## Falcon (May 27, 2016)

Very NICE.  Should take care of all your stuff and then some. Bet hubby is thankful.


----------



## AprilT (May 27, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Gemma (May 27, 2016)

Awesome job and I like the neutral colors!  

We did the same thing a few years ago, with a small bedroom.  It's so nice to have the extra room.


----------



## Redd (May 27, 2016)

ohhhh it's too nice to clutter up with clothes  I love it and I envy you.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 27, 2016)

Very nice!   I'd love to have an extra room to turn into a closet.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 27, 2016)

Yes, very nice, I could use a closet room.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 27, 2016)

Aren't you a lucky duck, it's just beautiful! Me, hubby, and son basically hang clothes in one huge shared space. Everything else goes in drawers. Isn't it nice to be able to see things so easily?


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 3, 2016)

Beautiful, QS!


----------



## jnos (Jun 3, 2016)

Great job! Bet you were excited to fill it up your things.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 3, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 3, 2016)

Stunning, QS.


----------



## Debby (Jun 27, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Since we have decided to stay in our rather smallish house, I have decided to make the most out of the space I have.   We are sorely lacking in closet space and storage.  My poor Husband has been dealing with next to non-existent hanging and drawer space.   Since my son left, we have a small spare bedroom that has become a "catch all" area.. and looking really junky.   I have turned it into a dressing room for ME... freeing up my old closet in our bedroom for hubby!...   We hired a designer for the hardware... but the painting and the trim and the floor hubby and I did ourselves.   We also refinished my old dark wood dressing table and jewelry armoire to match..  I think it turned out pretty nice... what do you think?



What do I think?  I think I'm in love with your closet!  It is absolutely gorgeous.  You are so lucky having such a nice and organizable 'closet'!  Does this mean you're going shopping?

I'll bet you like to stand in the doorway and just look at how cool it is.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes, Very nice QS. It makes life so much easier when you get things organized. The only downside is that at some point you are going to be asking yourself how to get rid of all of that stuff filling those shelves. There is no winning! Enjoy the moment.


----------



## Chichi (Jul 18, 2016)

What a nice closet! This looks amazing! I want one like this too! I'm moving to Pompano Beach very soon and we are into furnishing right now and still have not decided on a closet  You can have a look on our new place on sabbiabeachcondos.com/gallery/! I'm really excited already and can't wait to live in the South of Florida!
Thanks for the great hint with the closet!!
Chichi


----------



## Gail.S (Jul 18, 2016)

Love it!


----------

